# O.A.C - OpenAirCase



## IVANICS Design (Feb 4, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE @ X4 3.4GHz
Sapphire HD6850 1GB + AC Accelero S1
G.Skill Ripjaws 2×2GB DDR3
FSP Raider 550W

My goal was to design and create an open-air style case. What’s the point to cover all the goods right? My father is a carpenter and I’m studing at University which involved in Wood Sciences… so yes my material was wood. I know and love this material and a laser-cutter machine was available so the main concept was built on it. 
I am very proud that the O.A.C is not only work with my hardware. Everything is exchangeable. There is an another almost finished O.A.C which is owned by my godfather who has got completely different hardware. I am also satisfied with the motherboard tray which is removable and it can be use as a ’bench-desk’. So if the user buy a new product it’s easy to test it or just overclocking like a pro. 
The O.A.C has also got a LED illumination with an on/off button. And there is a detachable plexiglas side cover if you like it better without it. At last if you want to go a LAN party there is a handle to carry your O.A.C. 
Pictures shot by Attila Nagy


----------



## stratosrally (Feb 5, 2014)

I voted 10/10 because:

The concept and execution of this is top-notch. Gorgeous woodwork - there's no reason not to use such a material in computer housings when done right. Love the plexi shield, too. If I were to have you make one for me I'd use an Asus Sabretooth with Noctua fans so that the colors would all be very natural. Someday maybe you could try a mATX version using some bamboo - it would be ultralight! BTW - I don't understand low votes on this build with no explanation. It is truly unique and deserves high marks.


----------



## studmark (Feb 5, 2014)

I voted 10/10 because:

that is ingenious/


----------



## erixx (Feb 5, 2014)

Very nice, but I voted 8 because it is unfinished/non working, more of a prototype studio thing (based on the photos!) Looking forward to see the final result. Thumbs up!


----------



## IVANICS Design (Feb 5, 2014)

*stratosrally *
Thank you! So many people said too that I should use Sabertooth and Noctua  
Maybe some day 

*studmark*
Thank you 

*erixx*
Thank you! But It's finished. I use it everyday since it's done 
Here some pics form the worklog, when it's power on:










My friend Attila Nagy who shoots the final pic deleted the PSU cabel on that picture when the LED is on.

I.G.


----------



## drNesh (Feb 5, 2014)

This is pure 10. Yep, you need noctua and I don't like that blue theme in wood build. Led should be white or red. Cables sleeved in some pastel color, brown, army green etc. I give you 10/10 anyway.


----------



## chvostoskok (Feb 6, 2014)

Perfect work ! 
You are an architect, aren´t you ?
This is really nice rig, esp. the wooden ribs over the PSU !

I think that your system with so big coolers can work without fans, so it can be silent ! ::--))

really  amazing craftmanship !


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 6, 2014)

i have to say the wood fins looks nice, kinda classis
its a refresh to see case from wood with wood touch


----------



## rojiuranonekosann (Feb 6, 2014)

10/10!

I really respect your strong creativity!
very very nice design modding..!!!


----------



## axeman67 (Feb 7, 2014)

The idea is superb!
Built with art!
Improvable hardware ..


----------



## IVANICS Design (Feb 7, 2014)

*drNesh*
Thanks 

*chvostoskok*
I’m an Industrial Design Engineer, but I’m still at University in master class.
I am a "silent-fanatic" too. The two AC F12 fan's rpm is only 800-900 so it's really silent.
Thanks mate!

*micropage7* &* rojiuranonekosann*
Thank you! I'm glad you like it 

*axeman67*
If I win the *Cooler Master Casemod competition* I will improve it! So please help me!


----------



## ST.Viper (Feb 8, 2014)

When passion meets creativity. 10/10


----------



## xinox73 (Sep 16, 2014)

10+ in Wood crafting ^^


----------



## zo0lykas (Dec 30, 2014)

I voted 5/10 because:

don't like


----------

